# Friday Again..!!



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Have a great weekend, beater for me today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

*TIMEX AUTOMATIC * from 1981 with the 108 movement - been wearing this one for several days

























Nice beater deano - is it quartz or mech.? Love that dial and seconds hand!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Lovely watch Deano!









"New" used Sinn 856 for me this weekend. Just received from a fellow forumer. Got it on a new silicone strap with matching yellow stitching. Extremely comfortable!


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

The ex -Dapper Seiko has hardly been off my wrist - very comfy good timekeeper.

*SKX033 on Blue Kevlar*










Recently switched to blue kevlar - I think it looks quite good.

Very smart beater Deano


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its been ages since Ive worn this....DoxRLTeno


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

Seadweller for me -










Have a nice weekend everyone










Alan


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Been wearing this for almost three weeks now; RLT '69. Must change soon as my others will feel neglected!

Andrew.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Strela for me today


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Going to be Sinn 356 Flieger II today.










Regards,

Nick


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Seamaster GMT here:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

nchall said:


> Going to be Sinn 356 Flieger II today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I *lurve* that watch!

Stainless & simple for me today. But judging by the weather maybe I should be wearing a diver?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

With all the talk about a 2892-2 I suppose it has to be this today.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Some super stuff out there today









Todays watch

Martin


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The one on the right.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

With the thought of Rolex prices increasing this month (rumoured to be 8% and the 2nd increase this year) I thought I would have some solidarity with the brand that Rolex are trying to move up and away from pricewise...


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

nchall, I going with my* Sinn Flieger 356 II* today too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This so far...

*Ocean Komanderskie `BMF` Chronograph, Poljot cal3133, 23 Jewel Movement.*










Superb watches on display today guys


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Oris day for me today BC3+










XXL later










Cheers Mal


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This one today...


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Ricster said:


> nchall, I going with my* Sinn Flieger 356 II* today too


Great minds think alike !









This is my first Valjoux 7750 watch and I love the "wobble" effect you get.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko 6309-7290 for me today. Standard apart from the domed 6105 crystal - bought from the sales forum(which looks superb I might add







).

The picture isn't mine (I haven't taken one of it yet!) & has been used by me without permission


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mart broad said:


> Some super stuff out there today





mach 0.0013137 said:


> Superb watches on display today guys


Let me lower the standards a bit









This Pod LCD Digital from Roy







...and great value at Â£19.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some great watches on parade this morning!









I am wearing my Doxa Sub 600 T-Graph Pro


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Bareges said:


> The ex -Dapper Seiko has hardly been off my wrist - very comfy good timekeeper.
> 
> Recently switched to blue kevlar - I think it looks quite good.


Nice combination Charles









Zeno for me this morning:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll try again (missed the edit window as a customer took my time up)


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Copntinuing the orange face and big wobble themes:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Seiko Auto Relay for work today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Changed my mind









Now with the PRS-14 on grey NATO:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to Seastar:


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This today,sorry for the poor by comparison photo,hastily taken on my desk







Oris big crown


----------



## Major Clanger (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello to all,

As its Friday and with all this talk of tonneau shapped cases, I have dug out my my cheap and cheerful Aldi special







. I can't complain as seems to reasonably accurate and nothing has fallen off yet. A few years back I really liked the idea of tonneau cases, having seen some dubey & schaldenbrand watches. But I was never brave enough to buy this case shape. Until now!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

For a change


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Major Clanger said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> As its Friday and with all this talk of tonneau shapped cases, I have dug out my my cheap and cheerful Aldi special
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum







sorry I don't know how to write in Clanger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

this


----------



## Major Clanger (Sep 8, 2006)

JoT said:


> Major Clanger said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to all,
> ...


Thanks JoT. I have been a lurker







for a long time. I hate to say this, most probably from the beginning of the forum







. My only excuses are that work and family do not give me much time to post. But I promise to try a little harder in the future







.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Orfina Royal Navy Military Mk II*


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Got to be this old lady for me, on her new lumpy!! Cheers Jace by the way!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks nice on that brace Hipster!

I meant to say earlier, I love that strap on the 856 Hakim!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Looks nice on that brace Hipster!
> 
> Cheers Jon, shame your Rolex was away, I was ready with cameras!!!!! Also Jace had promised I could wear it to do the gardening!! Hee hee


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hippo said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice on that brace Hipster!
> ...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


>


Funny as!!!!!!!

Which one is which??!!


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Orient 'desk diver' Have a good weekend and Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive not worn this for ages, great watch, very solid.










Andy


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

This for me - has anyone been able to photograph the beautiful blued hands of this watch without making it look like a photographic disaster?


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Cartier Santos 100 and my national target shooting champion cufflinks today, think i'm going to get a new strap for this, they do a very nice SS one with gold screws!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Old Junghans today



This evening this 2892.A2, recently from a fellow forum member - love it! (His picture; mine are cr*p thus far).



Have a good weekend all...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

psychlist said:


> This for me - has anyone been able to photograph the beautiful blued hands of this watch without making it look like a photographic disaster?


Yes...you! Thats a great shot!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

psychlist said:


> This for me - has anyone been able to photograph the beautiful blued hands of this watch without making it look like a photographic disaster?


Move your light source so it's off to 4 o'clock and a bit further away and you won't get that huge reflection....









I started the day with the trusty 6309, then opened a parcel which contained the PRS-18Q pass-around club UK watch










Welsh dust specs courtesy of a Mr Jones









which was on my wrist until about 7.00 when I fancied a change from all the heavy metal and changed to the most recent member of the Seiko collection, this beautiful and apparently totally original 4205-015A (looks prettier in real life - under a harsh halogen lamp here).


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks - I'll try in daylight - as soon as I move the lamp so the glare disappears, the blue becomes less obvious


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

or you could angle the light so it's directly in front of you so you get more reflection. Reflection is good!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Is it me







or is there just so many lovely watches on today's thread









BTW Nice lumpy hippo, another one join's the club


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice pieces guys,

Strela for me today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, just received this one so been wearing it for most of the week....

Poljot International:



















Please excuse the crappy photos.

Regards

Mark


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This Strela for me:


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

JoT said:


> Some great watches on parade this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oldfogey said:


> Copntinuing the orange face and big wobble themes:


Ummm, what is it with the Orange dial set? Fellas, turn the lights on when you dress!









That was cruel, sorry!







Not like I'm a fashionplate over here in Texas with my black tee-shirt!

I wore this low dollar Casio solar all day... I was working.










It's got a touch of Orange in there. Hmmm, ...now where can I get me a pink and yellow checked button down?


----------

